# Frustrated with our relationship...



## SherlockLV (May 22, 2014)

It's my wife, I guess she betray me again, yes, I say again.
Recent days she often sleeps very late and keeps typing the keyboard which makes uncomfortable, I think she is chatting with someone. Maybe I am just a little nervous, but how could I know who she is talking to and what they are talking about? I try to ask her, but she seems impatiently.:scratchhead:


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Keylogger on her computer.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

unfortunatly it sounds as you are right.

if you are familiarized with TAM strategies please proceed with them to find a smoking gun and confront and expose properly (avoiding trickle truth and gaslighting, and also don't let them know before hand that your are going to expose):

- key logger in the computer
- VARS hidden in the car, in your bedroom and near the phones
- try to GPS her phone or vehicle to find if she is what she is supposed to bee.
- try to look for secret mail accounts.
If you are a total newbie unfamiliarized with terms and strategies please let us know.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

manticore said:


> if you are familiarized with TAM strategies please proceed with them to find a smoking gun and confront and expose properly (*avoiding trickle truth and gaslighting*, and also don't let them know before hand that your are going to expose):


To the bolded part: It would be nice if this was possible, but unfortunately this is something the WS has total control over. We can recognize it is happening and try to stop it, wish it would stop, but only they can truly be the one that controls these actions and best we can hope for is minimizing how long they last.


If you use Macs and have 2 of them you can turn on screen sharing and log in to her computer remotely and share the screen and she will never know unless she is extremely techie.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> If you use Macs and have 2 of them you can turn on screen sharing and log in to her computer remotely and share the screen and she will never know unless she is extremely techie.


A keylogger would be a much, much better option.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

Show her the door. No need for software installation. Quick results. Amazingly good feeling when you take back control of your life. 

Software is really overrated  

Just kidding 

Listen to the others. 

Clay


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

The guys upstairs are right, you should monitor her. There probably are legal Mac keyloggers but I don't know of many. Anyway, free Mac keyloggers are sometimes tough. There are a lot of paid versions of keyloggers for Mac. Just do a search. I had once used free version of Amac Keylogger for Mac.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

henson said:


> The guys upstairs are right, you should monitor her. There probably are legal Mac keyloggers but I don't know of many. Anyway, free Mac keyloggers are sometimes tough. There are a lot of paid versions of keyloggers for Mac. Just do a search. I had once used free version of Amac Keylogger for Mac.


*cough* WebWatcher!

*cough* Specter Pro! *cough* With eBlaster add-on!


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Try asking to see her computer or phone and if she refuses or lets you but everything is wiped clean, then you know and what you want to do next is up to you.

You already said you went though this once before. Don't you think that once is enough to learn your lesson?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

SherlockLV said:


> It's my wife, I guess she betray me again, yes, I say again.
> Recent days she often sleeps very late and keeps typing the keyboard which makes uncomfortable, I think she is chatting with someone. Maybe I am just a little nervous, but how could I know who she is talking to and what they are talking about? I try to ask her, but she seems impatiently.:scratchhead:


I hope she is not chatting with Jake from state farm

but seriously you need to start spying
Keylogger her computer would be best in this case


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree with most of the replies. I do think that your wife is talking to other men on the computer and recommend two things: 1) if you have a Mac, get rid of it, they SUCK. 2) get key logging software, although the output may be hard to read at first.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

jb02157 said:


> 1) if you have a Mac, get rid of it, they SUCK.


Care to elaborate such outlandish claims. Just because you may not like them doesn't mean they suck, just that to you they suck! I use every OS out there regularly (I am in IT support so I have to use them all and have them within VMs to recreate issues), so I am partial to all, but I do prefer the Mac. It may cost more, but for the build quality of my laptop, my other fellow support engineers envy the laptops capabilities.


----------



## happi_g_more2 (Jan 27, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> Care to elaborate such outlandish claims. Just because you may not like them doesn't mean they suck, just that to you they suck! I use every OS out there regularly (I am in IT support so I have to use them all and have them within VMs to recreate issues), so I am partial to all, but I do prefer the Mac. It may cost more, but for the build quality of my laptop, my other fellow support engineers envy the laptops capabilities.


Comparing Macs to PCs is like comparing canadian bacon to ham. Yeah, it looks different, but cmon...its just ham!!!!


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

happi_g_more2 said:


> Comparing Macs to PCs is like comparing canadian bacon to ham. Yeah, it looks different, but cmon...its just ham!!!!


Agreed when it comes the basic consumer and user. But to the foodie or chef that lives for their foods, they are entirely different (sometimes I wish I didn't belong to the specialized group).


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Take the computer from her and lock yourself in the bathroom to read it. If she won't share when you ask she is hiding something. She may have a good reason like posting on an advice forum. But a past cheater doesn't get the benefit of the doubt. She ought to know that.


----------



## Magci (Mar 27, 2014)

As far as I am concerned, the first and also the most important thing you should do is to install keylogger on her computer. The truth may put you both in an awkward spot.


----------



## JasonKaven (Oct 24, 2014)

What's a pity! You have the right to divorce with her if she really cheated on again and again. What you should do is to collect some hard evidence. iKeyMonitor free mobile spy app (http://ikeymonitor.com), don't know if you need it or not.


----------

